

Ask HN: What companies have innovative process for interviewing engineers - wenbin

The common theme for interviewing engineers is whiteboard coding, which tests only very narrow skillsets of a candidate. Nowadays, mediocre people can still become good &quot;problem solver&quot; if they have enough practice.<p>So I&#x27;m just curious, what companies in bay areas have an interview process that doesn&#x27;t heavily rely on whiteboard coding?
======
MichaelCrawford
Cisco. Most of my "interview" time, I was left alone with a written test. I
had to debug a C++ program - with pencil and paper, no computer! - and reverse
engineer the hex dump of a network packet. There was one other question that I
don't recall. The actual face-to-face interview was quite short and
conversational.

~~~
zacoder
Sounds like a normal interview.

